# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Κάτω

## raphsssodos

Πάει καιρός. 38 μέρες κατάθλιψης είναι ο λόγος που γράφω. Πριν λίγο έκλαιγα και ήξερα τι να γράψω, τώρα που σταμάτησα, δεν ξέρω. Στη ζωή έχουμε την τάση να πιανόμαστε από κάτι. Κάνουμε όνειρα, βάζουμε στόχους. έχουμε ιδέες. Εδώ και πέντε χρόνια από τότε που αρρώστησα όλα μου τα όνειρα, όλοι μου οι στόχοι, όλες μου οι ιδέες καταπατώνται, αποδομώνται, γκρεμίζονται. Εδώ και 38 μέρες που γκρεμίστηκε και η τελευταία ιδέα μου στην οποία πίστεψα και έδωσα ό,τι είχα κλείστηκα στο δωμάτιό μου και αρνούμαι να δω τον οποιονδήποτε. Αυτός είναι ο τρόπος μου να περνάω την κατάθλιψη. Νοιώθω περισσότερο μόνος από ποτέ άλλοτε, δεν έχω από πουθενά να πιαστώ. Γνωρίζω πως μπαίνει κάποιος σε κατάθλιψη και πως βγαίνει. Συγκέντρωσα γνώση για τη μανιοκατάθλιψη που μου είναι άχρηστη. Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχει τίποτε να με ευχαριστεί. Κουράστηκα. Νοιώθω πως παίζω ένα παιχνίδι που επαναλαμβάνεται. Και ρωτάω μέχρι που μπορεί να φτάσει κανείς;

----------


## Adzik

Καλε μου Ραψωδε, Φιλε μου!!

χωρισεσ?

----------


## Adzik

Κουραγιο καλε μου...το ξερεισ πωσ ετσι παει...πεφτουμε..σηκωνομαστ ..ξαναπεφτουμε..και ξανασηκωνομαστε...ολα θα πανε καλα...

Αγαπα περισσοτερο τον εαυτο σου...χριαζεται να γινει λιγο παραπανω εγωιστησ...και να μην κανεισ λανθασμενεσ κινησεισ που ξερεισ πωσ μπορεισ να αποφυγεισ...

σ αγαπαμε πολυ!!να το ξερεισ!!

----------


## ALTRUIST

Εκει εξω υπάρχουν ΤΟΣΟΙ που ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ δεν αξιζουν τιποτα και χαιρονται με το να βλεπουν αυτους που αξιζουν να μαραζόνουν και να μην προχωρουν στη ζωη τους γιατι ετσι ανεβενουν οι δικες τους μετοχες και στο τελος φαινονται πιο ικανοι και σημαντικοι απο τους πραγματικά σημαντικους.Γιατι να τους κάνουμε το χατήρι?
Απ΄την αλλη δεν εχουμε και πολλές επιλογές.
πόσες φορες δεν σκεφτικα το θανατο ως λυση?Ομως κανεις δεν μας βεβαιωνει οτι ¨\"εκει\" θα ναι καλυτερα .ειναι πολυ πυθανο να ειναι και πολυ χειροτερα!
παλεψε το.προσπαθησε να μην τα πολυαναλυεις ολα .μην αφηνεις της σκεψεις να σε βαζουν στη γωνια.αν παν να σε στριμώξουν \"καν΄την με ελαφρα\" .ξεγελασε τες.σκεψου το σαν παιχνιδι.
τα παραπάνω ειναι λογια φιλου μου που με βοηθησαν καπως.
Καλή δυναμη σε ολους μας.
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## kostas89

Φιλε την φαση σου εχω αρχισει και πιστευω οτι την περνανε ολο και περισσοτερη, και εγω ειμαι στην ιδια κατασταση, εχω αρχισει και ποναω και τα κοκκαλα μου. Προσπαθω να μην σκεφτομαι πολυ αλλα δεν γινεται, δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω εδω και μερικες μερες απ τις σκεψεις. Κουραγιο παλεψε το οπως ολοι. Υπομονη πιστευω οτι θα περασει... Κουραγιο σε σενα και σε μενα....

----------


## ferro

κουραγιο αγορι μου.και γω στην ιδια φαση με σενα ειμαι.κατω...πολυ κατω...κουραγιο μας(εαν εχει μεινει λιγο απο αυτο δλδ)....

----------


## keep_walking

Διάθεση: coming back soon 

και να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα ξαναρθει.Κανε οτι ειναι απαραιτητο για να επανελθεις και μην το βαζεις κατω....ολα θα φτιαξουν.

----------


## NikosD.

Ραπ,
η γνώση για την ασθένεια είναι πολύτιμη όμως αφενός δεν είναι θεραπευτική, αφετέρου καθίσταται άχρηστη -όπως λες και συ- όταν μιλούν τα συναισθήματα που πυροδοτούνται από ένα ισχυρό βίωμα.
Φαίνεται ότι αυτή τη στιγμή, ο μονος τρόπος που μπορείς να αντιμετωπίσεις την πραγματικότητα σου είναι μέσω μοναχικότητας/απομόνωσης.
Αυτή τη στιγμή, για όσο χρειαστεί.

Καλή δύναμη. Ειλικρινά έχω εμπιστοσύνη στις πλευρές του εαυτού σου που έχουν πολλάκις δείξει ότι είσαι αγωνιστής και νικητής. Δεν παραβλέπω τις άλλες πλευρές σου. Απεναντίας.
Θέλω όμως να μπορώ να βλέπω όλη την εικόνα.

----------


## raphsssodos

Ευχαριστώ. 43η ημέρα. Από το πρωί θα παίρνω και λαντόζ. Ο ύπνος μου έχει χαλάσει συν τοις άλλοις. Μια κοιμάμαι συνέχεια και ξυπνάω σαν ναρκωμένος, μια δεν κοιμάμαι καθόλου και αισθάνομαι όλα τα αρνητικά να με περιζώνουν και θέλω να όσο τίποτα να κοιμηθώ. Το να συνέλθω μου φαίνεται πολύ μακρινό αλλά ξέρω πως μια μέρα θα γίνει αρκεί να δείξω υπομονή. Θέλω να συνέλθω αν και το πάνω δεν θα είναι εύκολο. Θα έρθει ο καιρός που θα σπάσω την πόρτα.

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> Το να συνέλθω μου φαίνεται πολύ μακρινό αλλά ξέρω πως μια μέρα θα γίνει αρκεί να δείξω υπομονή.


για αυτό να είσαι σίγουρος! :Smile: 
θα περασουν τα συννεφα,θα ρθουν χελιδονια,θα ρθει η ανοιξη ξανα,θα ξαναβρουμε επιτελους τη χαρα με καινουρια φτερα! :Wink:

----------


## Helena

ολα θα πανε καλα μπιλι κουραγιο βρε 

να προσεχεις φιλακια

----------


## raphsssodos

σ\' ευχαριστώ σοφία

νταμν γκουντ μουντ γκερλ, δατς ιτ!

----------


## alexandros3

Κουράγιο raphsssode θα περάσει. Κι αυτό που είπε ο NikosD. δε ξέρω εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ αληθινό κι αν θέλεις παρηγορητικό. Αυτό έχει ανάγκη τώρα ο ευατός σου. Παρόμοια φάση αποδιοργάνωσης περνάω και \'γω τώρα.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΖΩΗ

----------


## alexandros3

Σε μένα το λες;

----------


## liberchild

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΖΩΗ




Φίλε είσαι ή πολύ άρρωστος ή πολύ μαλάκας, κι ας το διαγράψουν.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΟΧΙ

LIBERCHILD ΣΚΑΣΙΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΧΑΛΑΣΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕ ΤΥΧΑΡΠΑΣΤΟΣ

----------


## raphsssodos

άντε γαμήσου ρε καραγκιόζη που θα με πεις τυχάρπαστο. μη ξανασχοληθείς μαζί μου. ντάξει μαγκάκι;

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΑΥΤΟΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ. ΣΟΥ ΣΥΝΙΣΤΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕΙΣ

----------


## raphsssodos

να εύχεσαι να μη με συναντήσεις στον δρόμο. και αυτό δεν είναι απειλή, είναι υπόσχεση. όσο για τον αυτοέλεγχό μου το μυαλό μου είναι πεντακάθαρο σαν απάτητο στρωμένο χιόνι. έφυγες.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΚΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΩΝΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΣΑΛΑΠΑΤΗΣΕΙ. ΠΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΤΡΩΣΕΙΣ ΞΑΝΑ

----------


## raphsssodos

λέγε λέγε φλούφλη. έξω θα με δεις μια μέρα. και αν δεν είμαι εγώ, θα \'ναι κάποιος άλλος τέτοιος asshole που είσαι είμαι σίγουρος ότι μπαίνεις στο μάτι πολλών. εκτός και αν έξω το παίζεις παναγίτσα και εδώ μου παριστάνεις τον ατακατζή. έστριψες λέμε.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΦΥΛΑΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΔΩ ΕΞΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ;

----------


## raphsssodos

ναι.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΕ ΠΙΑΣΑΝΕ ΜΕ ΦΟΥΝΤΑ;
ΕΧΩ ΛΥΘΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΓΕΛΙΑ. 

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΡΓΟΣΤΡΟΦΟΣ ΞΑΝΑΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΤΟ ΤΥΧΑΡΠΑΣΤΟΣ. ΟΧΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΔΩ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΟΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΟΜΕΡΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ

----------


## raphsssodos

όχι. με πιάσανε γιατί έκανα έναν σαν και του λόγου σου μπλε μαρέ. άντε να δεις την ταινία σου τώρα.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> όχι. με πιάσανε γιατί έακανα έναν σαν και του λόγου σου μπλε μαρέ. άντε να δεις την ταινία σου τώρα.


ΣΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΞΑΝΑΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ. ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΙΟ; ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΑΠΟ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΗΛΙΚΙΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ

ΤΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΚΑΝΕΣ;

----------


## liberchild

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> 
> 
> ΞΑΝΑΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΤΟ ΤΥΧΑΡΠΑΣΤΟΣ.




Μεγάλη μου τιμή αν τόπες δι εμέ, όντως έτσι είναι, αρπάζω τυχαίες μαλακίες και τις κάνω κουοτ. Σήμερα είσαι τυχερός γιατί θα τη βγάλω στο νετ, δε λες κι αλλα να περάσει η ώρα?


:P

----------


## raphsssodos

μπλε μαρέ. η εξήγηση δίνεται στους δρόμους όχι στις οθόνες χαζούλη.

όχι το γυμνάσιο δεν το έχω τελειώσει. με δείκτη νοημοσύνης 40 δεν τα κατάφερα.

και έτσι για να σε διασκεδάσω σου λέω πως έχω δείκτη 120 όποτε γάμησέ το μωρέ. προσπάθησε να απεμπλακείς από κάτι τέτοιο λόγω της ασθένειάς σου. μπορώ να σε παραπέμψω κάπου αν το θελήσεις. ξέρεις ότι θα έκανα τα πάντα για να είσαι ευτυχισμένος.

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by liberchild_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> 
> 
> ΞΑΝΑΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΤΟ ΤΥΧΑΡΠΑΣΤΟΣ.
> ...


γεια σου ρε λιμπ :Big Grin: 

μανθες την έχω στρατολογήσει και αυτήν. :Big Grin:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΠΙΡΤΟ ΑΝΑΜΜΕΝΟ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΒΡΕ LIBERCHILD ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 1 ΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ 6 ΛΕΠΤΑ

----------


## liberchild

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΣΠΙΡΤΟ ΑΝΑΜΜΕΝΟ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΒΡΕ LIBERCHILD ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 1 ΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ 6 ΛΕΠΤΑ




Οχι μωρέ, απλά σερφάρω κι αλλού και χάνω ώρα...δε χανόμαστε !

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

EXEIΣ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΗ. ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ. 
ΑΝΤΕ ΣΑΣ ΑΦΗΝΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΝΝΟΗΘΕΙΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΗΚΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ

----------


## raphsssodos

καθυστέρηση; δεν είναι όλοι δυσκοίλιοι σαν και σένα μανθες.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΡΓΟΣΤΡΟΦΟΙ

----------


## Lef

ελα ρε MANTHES. ειναι δυνατον καποιος να λεει οτι εχει προβλημα και να του λες ειρωνικα \" ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΖΩΗ \" ? ειναι αστειο αυτο δλδ? αισθανεσαι περηφανος?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΣ ΟΣΑ ΕΓΙΝΑΝ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ; ΤΙΣ ΑΠΕΙΛΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΙΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ;

----------


## Lef

εχω διαβασει ρε συ πανω κατω. αλλα αν αλληλοβριζεστε και τη λετε ο ενας στον αλλον ποτε θα τελειωσει αυτο? δε ξερω ρε συ.. εγω ξερω οτι εχο βαρεθει να βλεπω τσακομους σαυτο το φορουμ και με στεναχωρει γιατι ειναι ενα φορουμ υποστηριξης και..δεν ειναι πολυ υποστηρικτικο να λεει ο ενας εχω προβλημα και να γελας ο αλλος μαζι του ξερωγω.. καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω.. σιγουρα σε εχει προσβαλlει και απειλησει αλλα προσπαθηστε πλζ να τα βρειτε.αυτα  :Smile:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ. ΑΡΑ; ΚΟΡΟΪΔΕΥΕΙ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ; ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ; ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΝΟΙΑΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΝ

----------


## raphsssodos

καλά είσαι πολύ ούφο τελικά. εντελώς όμως. τι περαστικά να πω αφού δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι είσαι ούφο.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΙΣΘΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΩΓΗΙΝΟΥΣ ΤΩΡΑ; ΠΩ ΠΩ

----------


## justme

χμμμμμμμ




> _Originally posted by MANTHES AT 18-4: 14,29_
> ΡΑΨΩΔΕ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΛΟ. 
> ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΑΝΕΙΚΑ. ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΦΟΡΑ
> 
> Υ.Γ. ΣΤΙΣ 29 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΓΕΝΝΕΘΛΕΙΑ;


Κρίμα, κρίμα, κρίμα

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΑΝΕΙΚΑ

----------


## justme

Manthes,
Το οφθαλμόν αντί οφθαλμού ήταν ένας ΝΟΜΟΣ που ήταν καλός νόμος για την εποχή του.
Το να (προσπαθείς έστω να) αγαπήσεις τον πλησίον σου είναι ένας ΝΟΜΟΣ της εποχής μας που (ίσως) σε κάνει πιό ευτυχισμένο.

ΥΓ1 Παραθέτω λαική παροιμία προς απόδειξη του ισχυρισμού μου
\"Κάντο καλό και ρίξτο στο γιαλό\"

ΥΓ2 Εξάλλου για σκέψου και το εξης:
Το δανεικό του δανεικού είναι δανεικό και αυτό??

----------


## justme

Επίσης να προσθέσω και το εξής 
Μία πράξη κρίνεται σίγουρα εκ του αποτελέσματος αλλά μετράει (τουλάχιστον για μένα) πάρα πολύ και η αιτία της. Δεν είναι το ίδιο κάτι προμελετημένο από κάτι που γίνεται \"εν θερμό\" ασχέτως αν και τα δύο έχουν το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΧΡΙΣΤΙΑΝΟΣ. ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ; ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ. ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΟΪΔΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΑΠΕΙΛΟΥΝ.

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΗΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΣΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΤΑΜΟΙΒΗ.

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΧΡΙΣΤΙΑΝΟΣ. ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ;


Άμα κάποιος σου πεί ότι είναι καλός χριστιανός καλίτερα πάρε μικρό καλαθάκι. Το αν είσαι ή όχι ΔΕΝ θα το μάθεις (ούτε εσύ ούτε εγώ ούτε κανείς) έτσι εύκολα (λέω εγώ). 





> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ.


Η ευτυχία δεν είναι πάντα κρυμένη εκεί που νομίζεις. Μπορεί και να είναι μπροστά σου , μπορεί και κάποιος εδώ μέσα να σου γράψει που είναι. 
ΑΝ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΥΜΜΕΝΗ ευχαρίστως να ακούσω και να μάθω




> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΟΪΔΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΑΠΕΙΛΟΥΝ.


Στα Σκόπια (και γιατί όχι και στην Τουρκία, την Βουλγαρία, την Γερμανία, την Αμερική) να ορμήσουμε σήμερα ή να το αφήσουμε για αύριο????????
(ή μήπως άσε να ορμήσουμε μόνο όταν και όπου μας παίρνει???)




> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΗΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΣΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΤΑΜΟΙΒΗ.


So what? when things get tough the tough get going...
(μετάφραση 1) Ε και? Ο Καλός ο καπετάνιος στη φουρτούνα φαίνεται
(μετάφραση 2) Ε και? Εδώ σε θέλω καστανά να βγάλεις τα κάστανα απ τη φωτιά 
(μετάφραση 3) Ε και? Σε είχα για πιό δυνατό. ΤΟΣΑ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ ΤΖΑΜΠΑ?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΔΥΝΑΜΗΣ. ΑΠΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΟΪΔΟ;

ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΟΡΜΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙΣ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΗ. ΠΑΙΖΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΠΑΛΟΥ

ΑΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΖΗΤΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ ΤΟΤΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ. Ο ΚΑΘΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΑΣ ΝΙΩΘΕΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ

ΑΜΗΝ

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΟΪΔΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΑΠΕΙΛΟΥΝ


ρε μπουμπουνοκέφαλε μην τσαμπουκαλεύεσαι εκεί που δεν παίρνει. τα κουκούτσια που έχεις στο μυαλό σου θα σε κάνουν να το πληρώσεις μια μέρα. να το θυμάσαι και να με βλέπεις στους εφιάλτες σου.

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΔΥΝΑΜΗΣ. ΑΠΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΟΪΔΟ;
> 
> ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΟΡΜΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙΣ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΗ. ΠΑΙΖΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΠΑΛΟΥ
> 
> ΑΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΖΗΤΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ ΤΟΤΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ. Ο ΚΑΘΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΑΣ ΝΙΩΘΕΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ
> 
> ΑΜΗΝ


εσύ θα παίξεις με το μυαλό το δικό μου; σε πουλάω και σε αγοράζω παλληκάρι μου. λιβάνι στον διάολο πουλάω. συγκεντρώσου.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> 
> ΑΜΗΝ




εισαι οντως πολυ θυμωμενος....
αλλα αν απο εδω εχεις τετοια προβλημα (μεσω διαδυκτιου) τοτε τι κανεις στην καθημερινοτητα σου???
πχ οταν πας για καφε εχεις τσεκουρι μαζι σου η το αφηνεις στο αυτοκινητο?

Οσο για το κοροιδο που αναφερεις, κοροιδο γινεσαι οταν θες και οχι οταν το θελουν οι αλλοι και αυτο γιατι θα ικανοποιησει πρωτα εσενα ασχετα με τους υπολοιπους.


Η γκρινια (και η επιθετικοτητα) που βγαζεις ειναι ζημια σχεδον αποκλειστικα για σενα και οχι προς αλλους.
Αν δεν μπορεις να το κατανοησεις απλως θα μεινεις με το προβλημα.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΡΑΨΩΔΕ ΤΑ ΛΗΓΜΕΝΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΟΥΝ. ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ

ΕΣΥ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΘΥΜΩΜΕΝΟΣ; ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΠΑΔΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΥΜΩΜΕΝΟΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΛΕΝΕ ΑΜΗΝ; ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΑΣΤΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ. 

ΟΤΑΝ ΜΟΥ ΟΡΜΑΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕ ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΩ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ. ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΖΗΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ. 

ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΙΚΑΝΟΠΟΙΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΝΩ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΟΥΝ. ΟΠΩΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ Η ΑΠΟΨΗ ΤΩΝ ΑΤΟΜΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΟΥΝ.

----------


## raphsssodos

μπλα μπλα μπλα. έλα να μου ορμήξεις αλλιώς ΒΓΑΛΕ ΤΟΝ ΣΚΑΣΜΟ.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΝΑΤΡΙΧΙΛΑ. ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΕΙΛΗ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> 
> ΑΜΗΝ
> 
> ...



Kρινο...
Aνέτρεξε λίγο στις τελευταίες σελίδες και μετά ακδήλωσε την άποψη σου για αυτή την κόντρα.
Φιλικά στο λέω...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



το ιδιο φιλικα θα σου απαντησω,
οτι οποιος χρησιμοποιει το πληκτρολογιο του για να εκτονωθει,
δεν ξερει τι να κανει με τα χερια του στην υπολοιπη ζωη του.

Εγω προσωπικα, αρνουμαι να τσακωθω με καποιον απο το ιντερνετ, η και αν το κανω θα ειναι για να περναει η ωρα μου....



Ειναι σαφες οτι εχετε αντιληφθει λαθος την χρησιμοτητα του διαδυκτιου....
Μιλαμε για ενα εργαλειο που θα επρεπε να μας διευκολυνει την ζωη (οπως ειναι αυτο που κανουμε εμεις τωρα, και \"μιλαμε\" απο εδω μεσα ) και μερικοι προσπαθουν να την κανουν δυσκολοτερη....
Το μονο που λειπει ειναι ενα usb κλειδακι για να μπορουμε να αισθανομαστε το θυμο του μανθες, την οργη του ταδε, τον οιστρο της αλλης, χερακι που βγαινει και δινει μπουνιες, χαστουκια κλπ κλπ.....
Ασχολουμε γυρω στα 20 χρονια με την επικοινωνια τετιου τυπου (λογω δουλειας) και παντα μα παντα ειχα ξεκαθαρο το τι εκανα.


Εσυ θεοφανια μου λες να ανατρεξω Χ σελιδες, για να δω τι αληθεια?? καμποσες εκατονταδες γραμματα ανακατωμενα??
Τι ακριβως νοημα βγαινουν απο αυτα???
Μιλας με ατομο που εχει μπλεξει σε απειρους τετοιους καυγαδες, και θα σου πω τα συμπερασματα μου:
Οποιος θελει να τσακωθει μαζι μου να βρει καποιον αλλον γιατι ΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ....
(η αλλιως τα δευτερολεπτα μου ειναι πολυ πολυτιμα)


 :Cool:

----------


## krino

και επι του προσωπικου μια σημειωση,
εχω τις αποψεις μου και τις γραφω, (η και την συμπεριφορα μου οτι και αν σημαινει αυτο)
αν αρεσουν σε καποιους εχει καλως.
Αν οχι, χεστηκα και δεν δινω δεκαρα τσακιστη για αυτο.


Στα φορουμς δεν γραφω και δεν μιλαω με ολους.
Θα ηταν υποτιμητικο για τους υπολοιπυς που με διαβαζουν και με εκτιμουν.

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Η γκρινια (και η επιθετικοτητα) που βγαζεις ειναι ζημια σχεδον αποκλειστικα για σενα και οχι προς αλλους.


Η ζημιά θα είναι δυστυχώς και για το τσατ που μετά από όλα αυτά δεν νομίζω ότι θα ανοίξει ποτέ.. :Frown:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> EΠΕΙΔΗ ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΣΑΣ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΑΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΣΕΤΕ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΞΕΦΥΓΕΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ Η ΟΛΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ. 
> 
> ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΝΗΓΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΣΕΙ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΦΑΙΝΟΜΕΝΑ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΦΙΚΤΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ
> ...


KAΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΡΝΕΙΣΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΣΑΚΩΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΡΑΤΑΣ ΕΝΑ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ. 
ΠΡΩΤΑ ΚΡΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΑΣ, ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΜΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ Ή ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΤΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ. ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΛΕΤΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΟΣΟ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΤΣΑΤ ΜΑΘΕΤΕ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟΙ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΕΝΤΑΣΕΙΣ. ΟΤΑΝ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΨΕΜΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ. ΟΠΩΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΟΪΔΟ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aν βαριέσαι να τσακωθείς όπως λες, τότε γιατί παίρνεις θέση σε κάτι που δεν σε αφορά?
Eγώ σου είπα να ανατρέξεις σε σελίδες για να δεις από που ξεκίνησε και ΠOIOΣ το ξεκίνησε όλο αυτό και όχι να πιαστείς από ένα τελευταίο μνμ του MANTHEΣ και να βγάλεις κορώνες. 
Σίγουρα αυτή η κατάσταση δεν αρέσει σε κανέναν-σε διαβεβαιώ γι αυτό-αλλά καλύτερα να εκτονωθεί με αυτούς που εμπλέκονται και όχι όλους εμάς που ενδεχομένως θέλουμε να κάνουμε τους \"πολιτισμένους\" και \"αποστασιοποιημένους\" εκ του ασφαλούς.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΗ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΕΣΑΙ ΑΔΙΚΑ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ. ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙΣ ΑΚΡΗ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> Η γκρινια (και η επιθετικοτητα) που βγαζεις ειναι ζημια σχεδον αποκλειστικα για σενα και οχι προς αλλους.
> 
> 
> Η ζημιά θα είναι δυστυχώς και για το τσατ που μετά από όλα αυτά δεν νομίζω ότι θα ανοίξει ποτέ..



νομιζω οτι ειχα γραψει για αυτο, και μεσα σε ολα εχει να κανει και αυτο που γραφεις.

Η επικοινωνια εχει απαιτησεις και ενα απο αυτα ειναι η καλη θεληση απο ολες τις μεριες.
Οταν κυριαρχει η καχυποψια πχ, προφανως χανουμε την ωρα μας.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Krino 
Eυχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου.
Dalia...
Kαλο είναι να αναλογιζόμαστε και τις δικές μας ευθύνες και να μην βρίσκουμε τον εύκολο στόχο να πληρώνει για όλα τα κακά του σύμπαντος.....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Aν βαριέσαι να τσακωθείς όπως λες, τότε γιατί παίρνεις θέση σε κάτι που δεν σε αφορά?
> 
> 
> δεν καταλαβα, ειναι το ιδιο να τσακωθω και το ιδιο να παρω θεση???
> 
> Οσο γιατι παιρνω θεση, νομιζω φτανει να σου πω γιατι τα διαβαζω και συμμετεχω στην κοινοτητα.
> ...



Αλλα ξερεις τι συμπεραινω απο ολα αυτα???
αμα βαριεσαι να ξυστεις, φωναζεις το διπλανο σου....











παρακαλω.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΥΓΑ; ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΑΠΕΙΛΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΗΜΑΝΤΟ; 
ΑΝ ΕΓΩ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΩ ΤΣΑΜΠΟΥΚΑΔΕΣ ΜΕ ΥΠΟΝΝΟΟΥΜΕΝΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΔΕΙΡΩ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ; 

ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΦΗΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΘΕΣΗ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΙ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ; ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΘΕΣΗ ΕΝΑΝΤΙΟΝ ΜΟΥ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

[quote]_Originally posted by krino_



> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Aν βαριέσαι να τσακωθείς όπως λες, τότε γιατί παίρνεις θέση σε κάτι που δεν σε αφορά?
> 
> 
> δεν καταλαβα, ειναι το ιδιο να τσακωθω και το ιδιο να παρω θεση???
> 
> Οσο γιατι παιρνω θεση, νομιζω φτανει να σου πω γιατι τα διαβαζω και συμμετεχω στην κοινοτητα.
> ...




Aφού λοιπόν μας καλείς να είμαστε άνθρωποι, γιατί δεν ξεκινάς δίνοντας ένα παράδειγμα εσύ ο ίδιος? Θέλω να πω, πως σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα προσπαθούσες να ηρεμήσεις τα πνεύματα και όχι να τα εντείνεις ακόμη περισσότερο... 





Αλλα ξερεις τι συμπεραινω απο ολα αυτα???
αμα βαριεσαι να ξυστεις, φωναζεις το διπλανο σου....



Συγνώμη, αλλά αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙΣ ΑΚΡΗ ΑΠΟ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΛΟΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ; ΜΕ ΤΥΠΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΕΣ ΦΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΠΟΝΤΙΟΙ ΠΙΛΑΤΟΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΛΆ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΧΑΛΑΣΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ;

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Dalia...
> Kαλο είναι να αναλογιζόμαστε και τις δικές μας ευθύνες και να μην βρίσκουμε τον εύκολο στόχο να πληρώνει για όλα τα κακά του σύμπαντος.....


Θεοφανία το ξέρω ότι έχω κι εγώ τις ευθύνες μου μέχρι ένα σημείο.Δεν το αρνούμαι αυτό.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Dalia...
> Kαλο είναι να αναλογιζόμαστε και τις δικές μας ευθύνες και να μην βρίσκουμε τον εύκολο στόχο να πληρώνει για όλα τα κακά του σύμπαντος.....
> 
> ...



Ξέρεις ότι στο λέω φιλικά. Kάποια στιγμή πρέπει να το λύσετε όσοι νομίζετε ότι εμπλέκεστε.


Pαψωδέ συγνώμη που συζητάμε για άσχετα θέματα εδώ μέσα

----------


## Dalia

Ναι Θεοφανία,μην ανησυχείς δεν σε παρεξήγησα.Καταλαβαίνω πώς το λες.

Πάντως δεν νομίζω ότι έχουμε κάτι ουσιαστικό να λύσουμε.Τουλάχιστον όσο αφορά εμένα.
Πρέπει μόνο να προσπαθήσουμε να συνυπάρχουμε εδώ είτε συμπαθούμε τον άλλον είτε όχι.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Σε άλλο τόπικ δημιουργήθηκε μεταξύ δυο ατόμων μια παρεξήση για το αν αφορούσε εσένα ή όχι ένα σχόλιο. Aπο κει και πέρα έγινε ένας φαύλος κύκλος που πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι δεν αρέσει ούτε σε μας, ούτε ακόμη και στους εμπλεκόμενους.
H άποψη μου είναι να το λύσετε για να μην υποβόσκει αυτή η κακή σχέση μεταξύ των μελών και να αρχίσουμε επιτέλους να ΞANA ασχολούμαστε με σοβαρά θέματα, όπως είναι η ψυχή μας.
Πιστεύω ότι-EIΔIKA EΔΩ-κανείς δεν μπαίνει για να κάνει χαβαλέ και να τσακωθεί.
Όλοι έχουμε τα θέματα μας....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΛΥΘΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΙ ΨΕΜΜΑΤΑ.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Φυσικά, γιατί όλοι έχουμε αυτό το δικαίωμα, ελπίζω. Eίναι διαφορετική όμως η άποψη, από τη γνωμάτευση. 
> 
> 
> 
> μακρια απο εμενα οι ιντερνετικες γνωματευσεις.
> Που ειδες να παιρνω μερος καποιου συγκεκριμενα?
> ...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΥΠΟΘΕΤΩ ΠΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ. ΤΟ ΕΘΕΣΕΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Σε άλλο τόπικ δημιουργήθηκε μεταξύ δυο ατόμων μια παρεξήση για το αν αφορούσε εσένα ή όχι ένα σχόλιο. Aπο κει και πέρα έγινε ένας φαύλος κύκλος που πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι δεν αρέσει ούτε σε μας, ούτε ακόμη και στους εμπλεκόμενους.
> H άποψη μου είναι να το λύσετε για να μην υποβόσκει αυτή η κακή σχέση μεταξύ των μελών και να αρχίσουμε επιτέλους να ΞANA ασχολούμαστε με σοβαρά θέματα, όπως είναι η ψυχή μας.
> Πιστεύω ότι-EIΔIKA EΔΩ-κανείς δεν μπαίνει για να κάνει χαβαλέ και να τσακωθεί.
> Όλοι έχουμε τα θέματα μας....


Τον τελευταίο καιρό πάντως δημιουργήθηκαν πολλές κόντρες και καυγάδες εδώ μέσα.Δεν ήταν μόνο ένα θέμα που το προκάλεσε όλο αυτό.
Δεν ξέρω αν θα λυθεί αυτό το συγκεκριμένο που αναφέρεις.Για μένα δεν έχει σημασία αυτό.Θα προτιμούσα να δω απάντηση στο δεύτερο θέμα που τέθηκε στον manthes από κάποια παιδιά,αλλά και αυτό να μην γίνει πάλι δεν με πειράζει.
Δηλαδή πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε να συζητάμε πάλι τα σοβαρά θέματα ακόμη κι αν κάποια πράγματα παραμείνουν έτσι χωρίς να λυθούν.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΓΩ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΜΑΣ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΘΕΣΑ ΕΓΩ. ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΦΗΣ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΝΑ
ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑ ΚΟΤΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ.

ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΕΣΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΔΩΣΩ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΩΣ.

----------


## Dalia

Ε ωραία.Αφού σου λέω εγώ ότι οκ,το πιστεύω ότι δεν αναφερόταν σε μένα.Τότε τι σημασία έχει να το συνεχίζουμε αυτό?Πέρνα στο δεύτερο που αφορά πολύ περισσότερο κόσμο.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ. ΜΕ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΣΕ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΕΝΝΟΕΙ. ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΜΕΝΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ Η ΑΠΟΨΗ ΣΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΟΪΔΟ

----------


## Dalia

Οχι δεν θέλω προσωπικά απάντηση.Αλλωστε εγώ θεωρώ ότι δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία γι\'αυτό οπότε ότι και να ακούσω δεν έχει κανένα απολύτως νόημα για μένα.Από απλή περιέργεια ήθελα να δω απάντηση.Και επιπλέον επειδή το ανέφερε τώρα και η Θεοφανία,γι\'αυτό το είπα.

----------


## Dalia

Δεν είδα όμως να σε κατηγορεί δημόσια στο φόρουμ.Προφανώς αυτό έγινε πριβέ.Οπότε δεν βρίσκω και τον λόγο να το μεταφέρεις εδώ.Θα μπορούσες να το συνεχίσεις εκεί και να το τραβήξεις όσο θέλεις.Εδώ δεν βλέπω σε τι οφελεί αυτό.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΟΣΗ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΠΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΝΑ ΦΕΡΘΕΙ ΤΙΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΕΝΝΟΕΙ Ή ΟΧΙ. 
ΣΑΣ ΑΦΗΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΩ. ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΓΥΡΙΣΩ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΙΣ 12 ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Σε άλλο τόπικ δημιουργήθηκε μεταξύ δυο ατόμων μια παρεξήση για το αν αφορούσε εσένα ή όχι ένα σχόλιο. Aπο κει και πέρα έγινε ένας φαύλος κύκλος που πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι δεν αρέσει ούτε σε μας, ούτε ακόμη και στους εμπλεκόμενους.
> H άποψη μου είναι να το λύσετε για να μην υποβόσκει αυτή η κακή σχέση μεταξύ των μελών και να αρχίσουμε επιτέλους να ΞANA ασχολούμαστε με σοβαρά θέματα, όπως είναι η ψυχή μας.
> Πιστεύω ότι-EIΔIKA EΔΩ-κανείς δεν μπαίνει για να κάνει χαβαλέ και να τσακωθεί.
> ...



Dalia...
Aν είναι να λυθεί κάτι, πρέπει να λυθούν όλα.
Δε μπορούμε να λέμε, ας λυθεί αυτό για το οποίο ο άλλος με τον οποίο δεν έχω και καλή σχέση εκτέθηκε, αλλά αυτό στο οποίο εκτέθηκαν οι φίλοι μας να το αφήσουμε έτσι.

----------


## Dalia

Και λυπάμαι που συζητάμε πάλι άσχετα θέματα στο θέμα του ραψωδού που ήταν σοβαρό.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΚΕΙ ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΕΙ Ή ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΛΕΓΑΜΕ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΟΥΣΕ. ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ

----------


## Dalia

Δεν ξέρω βρε Θεοφανία.
Δηλαδή πιστεύεις ότι μπορεί να λυθεί και το θέμα του manthes με τον ραψωδό?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Aν είναι να λυθεί κάτι,



οταν λυθει ο γορδιος δεσμος να με το πειτε ε?
δεν θελω να μενω εκτος των εξελιξεων.....

:P

----------


## Kleiw

Το άτομο που περιμένεις να απαντήσει Manthes , για να μας απαντήσεις , που δεν θα μας απαντήσεις αν δεν σου απαντήσει , με τη σειρά του περιμένει να του απαντήσει ενα άλλο άτομο που αν δεν του απαντήσει δεν θα σου απαντήσει και δεν θα μας απαντήσεις κ.ο.κ. ΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΜΗ ΜΑΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ .

(καλό το κόλπο σου πάντως ....... :P)

Και εγω δεν απαντώ σε κανέναν αν ο krino δεν παραδεχτεί δημόσια οτι δεν ξέρει να κάνει διάλογο !! :P (Πλάκα κάνω)

----------


## psychangel

> _Originally posted by MANTHES AT 18-4: 14,29_
> ΡΑΨΩΔΕ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ *ΟΤΑΝ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΛΟ.*  ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΦΟΡΑ
> 
> Υ.Γ. ΣΤΙΣ 29 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΓΕΝΝΕΘΛΕΙΑ;


προσωπικά δε με νοιάζει το δίκιο ΚΑΝΕΝΟΣ στο μέτρο που δε σέβονται τις αρχές λειτουργίας αυτού του χώρου- και τελικά ΕΜΕΝΑ (και κάθε άλλο χρήστη ..) που βρέθηκε εδω όχι γιατί απλά \"είδε φως και μπήκε\" θέλοντας να εκτονώσει την ανάγκη του για σχολιασμό επί παντός επιστητού, αλλά από ανάγκη να επικοινωνήσει τις αγωνίες και τα προβλήματα του με άλλα άτομα που νιώθουν το ίδιο και που έχουν νιώσει στο πετσί τους τον βαθύ πόνο και την αγωνία του ..\"ψυχικού-ψυχολογικού\" πόνου ...

Όλα τα άλλα και οι μικρότητες και τα ...νταηλίκια και τα άσχετα λόγια που γράφονται/σπέρνονται όπου λάχει ακατάσχετα ... μ΄ αφήνουν από παγερά αδιάφορη (ως προς το περιεχόμενό τους) έως βαθιά ενοχλημένη για την αστοχία τους και την ανωριμότητά τους ... 
Βέβαια, αυτό το συναίσθημα της ενόχλησης τείνει να ελαττώνεται μέσα μου καθώς μαθαίνω να αξιολογώ τέτοιες συμπεριφορές και να καταλαβαίνω το πόσο εκφράζουν μια ψυχοπαθολογία που πραγματικά χρειάζεται ..\"φροντίδα\" (όσο κι αν δε το καταλαβαίνουν τα άτομα που την εκδηλώνουν). Υπό το πρίσμα αυτό σκέφτομαι... ναι ίσως τα άτομα αυτά δεν βρέθηκαν εδω έτσι \"απλά γιατί είδαν φως και μπήκαν\" αλλά γιατί στην πραγματικότητα ΄ΙΣΩΣ ΕΊΧΑΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΤΟΞΕΡΑΝ ....





--------------------------------
To quote του MANTHES το έβαλα σαν δειγμα του σε ποιά γραφόμενα αναφέρομαι ... Και σίγουρα δεν είναι μόνο του MANTHES ... 
Ο οποίος by-the-way προσωπικά μου .... ΞΕΚΟΥΦΑΙΝΕΙ τα ... ΜΑΤΙΑ αλλά ξέρω οτι ποσώς τον ενδιαφέρει , αρνούμενος να κατανοήσει το πνεύμα των κανονισμών αυτού του χώρου περι ... ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΩΝ , θέλοντας να πιστευει οτι του προσδίδει \"δύναμη χαρακτηρα, θελησης \".... ή ο,τι άλλο που στην πραγματικότητα θάθελε νάχε λιιιιιγο παραπάνω απ΄οσο έχει (ή πιστευει οτι έχει ... ) 

(MANTHES ...φιλικά ε ! .... 
το είπα έτσι για να βγεί από μέσα μου - μιάς και η .... θεραπεύτριά μου, μου λέει να μη τα κρατάω μέσα .. αλλα να τα βγάζω ... βέβαια χωρις να θέλω να σε θίξω ... και αν το πάρεις έτσι πραγματικά θα λυπηθώ γιατί δεν το είχα πρόθεση ... )

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΗΡΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΟΡΙΕΣ. 
ΠΟΥ ΕΙΔΑΤΕ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ; ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΓΡΑΦΟΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΤΡΑΒΑΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΖΟΡΙ

ΘΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΘΙΓΜΕΝΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΣ ΕΝΟΧΛΕΙ ΑΝ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΓΙΝΕ Η ΑΡΧΗ ΣΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ. ΤΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΑΤΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΝΑ ΓΚΡΙΝΙΑΖΕΤΕ. ΤΩΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΣΤΕ.

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ, ΣΧΕΣΕΩΝ ΚΤΛ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΥΣ. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΝΑ ΤΡΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΜΕΛΟΣ. ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΤΕ ΤΙ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΕΦΕΡΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ

ΚΛΕΙΩ ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΛΕΩ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ. ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ Η ΣΟΦΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΘΙΞΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΙΣΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΤΗΣ

----------


## Sofia

Επειδη βλεπω η αποστασιοποιηση μου απο το θεμα να χρησιμοποιειται ως αλλοθι για να μη συνεχιστει η κουβέντα, ας απαντησω με λιγα λογια. Ωστε να βοηθησω κ στη συνεχεια του διαδικτυακου διαλογου.

Οταν διαβασα το παρακατω αποσπασμα φρικαρα....εντελως
\"Originally posted by MANTHES
ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΟΥΜΕ. ΕΣΥ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΣΟΥ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ; ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ Ή ΣΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ; ΣΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ \"

Μαλιστα θεωρησα οτι το σχολιο απευθυνεται στη Νταλια κ ρώτησα τον ΜΑΝΤΗΕS αν το εννοουσε. Στην πορεια κατάλαβα οπως υποστηριζει οτι το σχολιο απευθυνεται αλλου κ οχι στη Νταλια. Οποτε εκανα λαθος. Λαθος συμπερασμα εβγαλα λοιπον.Μπορειτε λοιπον να με κατηγορησετε γι αυτο....το ΜΕΓΑ σφαλμα στο οποιο υπεπεσα.

Εξακολουθω να φρικάρω που το ζητημα εχει μετατοπιστει απο το ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΘΕΜΑ-που ειναι η ουσια των λογων του καθενος μας- στο ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟΝ απευθυνονταν τα λογια αυτα. 

Τωρα λοιπον που ξεκαθαρίστηκε οτι δεν απευθυνονταν στη Νταλια,αλλα στον οποιο αλλο, αποδυναμωνεται η αθλιοτητα των λογων αυτων? Αποκτουν αλλο νόημα?Η΄μηπως άλλη ουσια?

Για μενα εξακολουθουν κ ειναι ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΑΘΛΙΑ.Τετοιες σκεψεις, τετοια λογια...Ποιος ανθρωπος ειδικα οταν ειναι ασθενης, δεν χρειαζεται φροντιδα?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

XΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΕΙΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΤΗΚΕΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΙΛΟΥΣΑΜΕ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΜΑΣ. ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΕΙΔΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΕ ΣΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΕΠΑΙΡΝΕ ΑΛΛΟ. ΚΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ. ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΝ 2 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ; ΟΤΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΡΩΤΟΥΣΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΣ; 

ΤΟ ΖΗΤΗΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΤΑΤΟΠΙΣΤΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΘΕΜΑ. ΤΟ ΤΙ ΘΕΩΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ ΜΑΣ. ΕΣΕΝΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΝΩ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΟΥΝ ΑΔΙΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΕΝΑ. ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΚΟΥΝ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΘΕΩΡΙΕΣ.

----------


## Sofia

αν αυτα καταλαβες μετα τα οσα ειπα εγω κ οσοι αλλοι σου μιλησαν εισαι σε πολυ καλο δρομο.keep walking....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΥΘΥΝΟΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.
ΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΕΙΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΗ. ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΑ ΙΣΙΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ. ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΝΑ ΚΡΥΒΕΣΑΙ

----------


## psychangel

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> .... ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΟΥΝ ΑΔΙΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΕΝΑ. ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΚΟΥΝ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ *ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΘΕΩΡΙΕΣ*.


Αν εννοείς ... μεγάλες -*ΚΑΚΕΣ*- θεωρίες ... όπως ακριβώς την ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ : 




> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΟΥΜΕ. ΕΣΥ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΣΟΥ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ; ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ Ή ΣΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ; *ΣΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ*


Τι να πω ... ??? 

*Υ-Π-Ο-Κ-Λ-Ι-Ν-Ο-Μ-Α-Ι ....*

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΟΤΑΝ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΜΕ ΑΠΕΙΛΟΥΣΕ ΠΗΡΕΣ ΘΕΣΗ; ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΖΕΤΕ ΚΡΙΤΕΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΑΤΕ;

ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟΚΛΙΝΕΣΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΖΩ Ο ΣΩΣΤΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΘΕΩΡΙΕΣ

----------


## psychangel

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> *ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΥΘΥΝΟΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.*......




... απανταω με τα δικά σου λογια ... 

και ... *Ξ-Α-Ν-Α-Υ-Π-Ο-Κ-Λ-Ι-Ν-Ο-Μ-Α-Ι*

αφου το \'εχεις τοοοσο ανάγκη !!!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΣΙΑ. ΝΑ ΔΕΧΕΣΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΤΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ.

----------


## psychangel

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΣΙΑ. ΝΑ ΔΕΧΕΣΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΤΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ.


Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τι θέλω να σου πω ... Αλλά, μιας και είναι ΔΙΚΟ σου πρόβλημα -σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά σου :


> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> *ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΥΘΥΝΟΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.*......


... να μη σε απασχολώ άλλο με την .... \'ΥΠΟΚΡΙΣΙΑ\' μου ...
Σ΄αφήνω να το λύσεις πρωτα το πρόβλημα ... και μετα τα λέμε .... 


..και πού \'σαι 
συγκενρώσου σ΄αυτό γιατι μοιάζει νάναι για .... δυνατούς λύτες ...

καληνύχτα !

----------


## Θεοφανία

Επειδή λοιπόν εγώ ήμουν από την αρχή όλου αυτού του τσίρκου αυτόπτης μάρτυρας, έχω να καταθέσω τα εξής αγαπητοί γραμματείς-φαρισαίοι παύλα αναμάρτητοι.

Η πρώτη που καταδίκασε τον MANTHES για την μ@@@ παύλα άστοχη κακία, ήμουν εγώ και μπορεί να το δει ο καθένας.

Απο κει και πέρα όμως, μπήκε κανείς στη διαδικασία να δει σε τι δοκιμασία μπήκε ο ψυχισμός αυτού του ανθρώπου όταν του την έπεσαν χωρίς λόγο και αίτία δυο άτομα από το πουθενά εκτοξεύοντας απειλές για τη σωματική του ακαιρεότητα και προσβολές για την προσωπικότητα του?

Επαναλαμβάνω: αυτό που είπε ήταν άθλιο, αλλά μήπως μεγαλύτερη αθλιότητα είναι να διοχετεύουμε δηλητήριο στην ψυχή κάποιου μέχρι να τον φτάσουμε στα άκρα?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

MAΛΛΟΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΛΥΣΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΨΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ. 
ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ. ΟΛΟΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΚΡΙΤΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΣΑΣΤΑΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΑΠΕΙΛΟΥΣΕ; ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΙΑ ΣΟΒΑΡΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ. ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ ΑΣΤΕΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΞΙΑ

----------


## susperia

τσα!!! να μαι κι εγωωωω!!! λοιπον ηρθα ως θεια παρεμβαση να πω τα δικια και τα αδικα κι αν δε συμφωνησετε μαζι μου θα χουμε αλλα! θα γραψω και τις ποινες του καθενος.

λοιποοοον, ο ραψωδος εχει αδικο, γιατι επιτεθηκε στον μανθες στο θεμα που ανοιξε χωρις να εχει προηγηθει κατι και επιπλεον οταν ζητησα κι εγω εξηγησεις γιατι το κανε δεν εδωσε καμια, οποτε δεν εχω καποιο λογο να τον δικαιολογησω γι αυτη του την επιθεση. τιμωρεισαι με 20 χρονια καθειρξη με αναστολη αν με χρηματισεις καταλληλα.

ο μανθες εχει τοσο background που βαριεμαι να σκεφτω αν εχει γενικως δικιο ή αδικο (τελικα ειμαι πολυ σοβαρος δικαστης). με τον μανθες τα χουν παρει αρκετοι απ το θεμα \'\'η σχεση με τον ψυχιατρο\'\'. παντως στο προσφατο θεμα με τους επισκεπτες ειχε δικιο πιστευω γιατι δεν προκαλεσε. Θα χρειαστουν περαιτερω δικαστηρια για να απαγγελθει η ποινη στον μανθες!

ο κρινο εχει αδικο γιατι πηρε εμφανως το μερος του ραψωδου, αλλα επειδη γραφει γενικως ψαγμενα πραματα σε αλλα θεματα θα τη γλιτωσει με μερικες μονο μερες φυλακιση.

Η Θεοφανια δεχτηκε διασταυρουμενα πυρα και την πληρωσε και θεωρω οτι δε φταιει σε κατι. Απαλλασεσαι θεοφανια

Η Νταλια κι ο μανθες εχουν τα δικα τους οπως καταλαβαινω οποτε αφου δεν τα γνωριζω δε μπορω να βγαλω κριση και κανενας δε μπορει. αρα αυτο το θεμα δεν τιθεται στο δικαστηριο, αντε να σας κρατησω καμια μερα στα κτατητηρια επειδη απασχολειται το δικαστηριο με πραματα που δε μπορει να διερευνησει και μας καθυστερητε απο τα σοβαρα καθηκοντα μας!

η psychangel εχει δικιο γιατι ειναι τσακωμενη απ το θεμα \'\'η σχεση με τον ψυχιατρο\'\' οπου αδιαμφισβητητα εγω ειχα δικιο.αρα θα παρει και ενα εξτρα χρηματικο δωρο επειδη συμφωνουσε μαζι μου σαν ηθικη ανταμοιβη.

η sofia αν τσακωνοταν στη σχεση με τον ψυχιατρο εχει δικιο, αν οχι εχει αδικο (τρεμε για την ποινη σοφια απο τωρα αν ειχες αδικο)

και φυσικα 

εγω ο θεος εχω παντα δικιο. Ελπιζω μετα απ αυτη τη δικαια κριση να με προαγουν στον Αρειο Παγο.

----------


## susperia

παω να κανω μπανακι οποτε τα παραπονα για τη δικαια κριση μου μετα.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΟΤΑΝ ΣΥΓΚΡΑΤΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΑΤΟΜΟ :P
ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΘΑΡΡΟΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΘΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΤΑ. ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΑΠΕΙΛΟΥΣΕ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΩΡΑ. ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ. ΕΣΥ ΚΑΙ Η ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΗΣΕΤΕ. ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΟΣΟΙ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΟΪΔΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ

ΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΣΙΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ;

----------


## psychangel

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> .... Απο κει και πέρα όμως, μπήκε κανείς στη διαδικασία να δει *σε τι δοκιμασία μπήκε ο ψυχισμός αυτού του ανθρώπου*  όταν του την έπεσαν χωρίς λόγο και αίτία δυο άτομα από το πουθενά εκτοξεύοντας απειλές για τη σωματική του ακαιρεότητα και προσβολές για την προσωπικότητα του?
> 
> Επαναλαμβάνω: αυτό που είπε ήταν άθλιο, αλλά μήπως μεγαλύτερη αθλιότητα είναι να διοχετεύουμε δηλητήριο στην ψυχή κάποιου μέχρι να τον φτάσουμε στα άκρα?


δε διαφωνώ στο ότι πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε τον άλλον όταν δίνουμε μια απάντηση και ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ σ΄αυτόν το χωρο που εξ΄ορισμού του αφορα σε άτομα με ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΟ ψυχισμο ... 
Όμως Θεοφανία μου αυτή σου τη σκέψη δε μοιάζει να τη συμμερίζεται και το ίδιο το άτομο στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι , καθότι -μεταξύ όλων των άλλων των ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ σκληρών και ανάλγητων λόγων του απέναντι σε άτομα με διαπιστωμένο ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΟ ψυχισμο - έγραψε και τα πάρακάτω : 




> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΑΝ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΑΣ ΜΗΝ ΠΟΣΤΑΡΕΙ ΕΝΑΝΤΙΟΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ. ΑΣ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΤΟΥ. ΟΣΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΛΗΦΘΕΙ. ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ; ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΦΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΙΝΩ ΣΥΓΧΩΡΟΧΑΡΤΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ \'\'ΧΕΣΕ ΜΑΣ\'\' Ή ΟΤΙ \'\'ΑΠΑΞΙΕΙ\'\'. ΚΑΙ ΕΞΑΛΛΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΚΛΗΘΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ; ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΞΩ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ *ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΕΝΑΝΤΙΟΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ, ΕΙΣΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΣ. ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΣ ΝΑ ΔΕΧΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΕΣ*


Κατα συνέπεια μάλλον ΔΕ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ αν κάποιος (που έχει και από μόνος του δηλώσει εξ αρχής οτι αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα ... και ΤΟ ΠΑΛΕΥΕΙ και ΒΑΣΑΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ και ΠΕΦΤΕΙ και ΣΗΚΩΝΕΤΑΙ και ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙ να ισορροπίσει ... βλ interrupted , raphsodos , kassi ... ) του μιλάει (όντας ΜΕΣΑ στο πρόβλημά του) με άσχημο τρόπο ... 
Εξάλλου ο ίδιος έχει πει ότι : 




> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ. ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ.





> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ.





> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΡΕΧΩ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ.





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------



> _Originally posted by susperia_
> η psychangel εχει δικιο γιατι ειναι τσακωμενη απ το θεμα \'\'η σχεση με τον ψυχιατρο\'\' ....


... α! οχι κ, Δικαστα ... η psychangel ΔΕΝ τσακώνεται ΠΟΤΕ ... 
όλα κι όλα ... 
Είναι το τελευταίο που θα μ΄ενδιέφερε να κάνω σε e-mode ...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΟΝ ΚΙΝΕΖΟ.
ΠΟΥ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΕΣΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΑΠΕΙΛΟΥΣΕ; ΤΟΤΕ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΘΕΣΗ;

ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΕΙΛΗΣΕΙ Ή ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΡΙΣΕΙ ΠΡΩΤΟΣ. 

ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ Ο ΡΑΨΨΨΩΔΟΣ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ. ΑΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ

ΚΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ INTERRAPTED ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ. ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΝΑ ΒΡΙΖΕΙ

----------


## psychangel

για να μη τα ξαναγράφω απ΄την αρχή , σε παρακαλώ διάβασε το ποστ μου στη σελιδα 6 (με ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στη φράση : *προσωπικά δε με νοιάζει το δίκιο ΚΑΝΕΝΟΣ ..... κλπ*  ) http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2680&amp;page=6

και σε παρακαλώ επίσης προσπάθησε να μη το πάρεις ως προσωπική επίθεση σε σένα ... Δεν έχω τίποτα μαζί σου... Ισα ισα ... αλλά όπως εξήγησα χρησιμοποίησα το ποστ σου σαν παράδειγμα συμπεριφορών που προσωπικά με ενοχλούν ή δεν είναι τουλάχιστον στο ύφος κ στο ήθος που θα επέλεγα εγώ για να κάνω κουβέντα σε Δημόσιο βήμα λόγου σαν κι αυτό ...


όσο για το ... κινέζος ... παρακαλώ όχι ... \"ρατσιστικά υπονούμενα\" γιατι αν το πάρουν χαμπάρι είναι ικανοι να μας ... \"ντοπάρουν\" ακόμα και το κοντάρι της σημαίας που θα παρελάσουμε στην τελετη έναρξης της ολυμπιάδας ... 

Αυτά ...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΡΩΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ 3 ΣΕΛΙΔΕΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΟΥ ΤΡΟΠΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΟΡΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΑ ΤΟΠΙΚ. ΑΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ. 
Η ΣΩΣΤΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΠΙΜΕΝΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ 2. ΟΠΩΣ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ Ο SUSPERIA KAI H ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ. ΠΟΥ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΗΣΑΝ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΠΕΙΛΟΥΣΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΣΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ ΚΑΝΕΝΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΕΠΙΤΙΘΕΣΑΙ. ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ Ο ΡΑΨΩΔΟΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ.

ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΝΤΑΡΙ ΤΗΣ ΣΗΜΑΙΑΣ Ο ΣΥΜΜΑΘΗΤΗΣ ΜΟΥ Ο ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ

ΑΥΤΑ...

----------


## psychangel

σε παρακαλω προσπάθησε να καταλαβεις τι έγραψα δύο σελιδες πιο πισω στο πρωτο μου ποστ που έκανα σ΄αυτο το τόπικ ... (ακολούθα το link που έβαλα πιό πάνω: http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2680&amp;page=6)

και πρόσεξε τί θα σου πω για να το κλείσουμε έδω ... 

1. Δεν εχω πρόθεση να την \'πω\' σε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ 

2. Δε θέλω να κάνω \'επίθεση\' σε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ 

3. Δε κρινω το \"δικαιο\" κανενός .. (μεγάλα παιδιά είστε βρείτε τα ... αλλα please ... κατ΄ιδίαν με u2u και όχι Δημόσια ... Δε σας φταίμε τιποτα να γινόμαστε θεατές σε .... ΄κοκορομαχίες\' -σχημα λόγου αυτό κ όχι κοροϊδία ! )

3. Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ΤΙ ΜΕ ΕΝΟΧΛΕΙ και χρησιμοποίησα ως παράδειγμα εσένα ... για όλες εκεινες τις συμπεριφορές που μοιάζουν στος ύφος κ στο ήθος των δικων σου λόγων. Ανεξάρτητα του αν η συπεριφορά αυτή προκάλεσε την αντιδραση ή ήταν λόγια αντίδρασης σε πρόκληση ....
Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες τί θέλω να πω ...

----------


## Kleiw

Manthes για απόδοση δικαιοσύνης ψάχνεις και μας χρήζεις δικαστές ? Ξέρεις όλοι μας πέφτουμε σε λάθη και εγω δεν σκοπεύω να καταδικάσω κανέναν (διότι διαφορετικά θα μας καταδικάσω όλους). Αν επέμενα να ξανασκεφτείς τα λόγια σου εκείνα , δεν έγινε με πρόθεση να σε καταδικάσω , αλλα να σε βοηθήσω !!! Το μεγάλο σου κέρδος θα έρθει μέσα απο την αυτοκριτική σου ....... ενας καλύτερος εαυτός !!!!!!! Ο λόγος που έκανα σε εσένα κριτική και όχι στον Ραψωδό είναι διότι τον Ραψωδό δεν τον γνωρίζω (διαδικτυακά), για να μπω σε τέτοια συζήτηση μαζί του .

Αν ψάχνεις λοιπον για δικαστές ........ ξέχνα με !!! Αν θες να δεις και τα δικά σου λάθη (*γιατί ο καθένας απο εμάς αυτό πρέπει να κάνει και οχι να δικαιολογεί τον εαυτό του*) τότε είμαι εδώ να κουβεντιάσουμε . 
(Μήπως όμως όλα αυτά που θέτεις ως όρους είναι άλλοθι για να αποφύγεις την αυτοκριτική σου ?)

----------


## LOOLOONEES

Αγαπητέ Ραψωδέ. Καταρχήν δε θα μπω στη διαδικασία να σου πω κουράγιο γιατί θα το έχεις ακούσει τόσες πολλές φορές που πλέον δε σου λέει και πολλά. Δυστυχώς η κατάθλιψη τινάζει τα πάντα στον αέρα. Ξέρεις βέβαια ότι αργά ή γρήγορα θα επανέλθεις σε μια φυσιολογικότητα. Το θέμα είναι να κάνεις πράγματα με τη ζωή σου που όταν έρχεται η στιγμή της κατάθλιψης να μην γκρεμίζονται. Για παράδειγμα δε μπορείς να είσαι ηθοποιός που παίζει καθημερινά στο θέατρο γιατί όταν θα σε χτυπήσει δε θα μπορείς να πάρεις τα πόδια σου. Εκείνο που θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω είναι καταρχήν ποια είναι τα περιβάλλοντα στα οποία κινείσαι. Ποια είναι η φύση της εργασίας σου και ποια είναι τα χόμπυ σου.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΗ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΡΑΤΑΤΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΠΩΣ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ.
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΗ ΚΛΕΙΩ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΙΔΙ, ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ (ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ) ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΙΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΚΔΙΚΗΘΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ. 
ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΗΣΟΥΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΠΡΑΞΗ ΣΟΥ; ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΗΓΗΘΕΙ; ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΑΥΤΟ; ΘΑ ΠΟΥΝ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΑΦΗΣΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΗΜΕΝΟ ΤΟΝ ΒΙΑΣΤΗ Η ΚΛΕΙΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΔΩ;

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Απο κει και πέρα όμως, μπήκε κανείς στη διαδικασία να δει σε τι δοκιμασία μπήκε ο ψυχισμός αυτού του ανθρώπου όταν του την έπεσαν χωρίς λόγο και αίτία δυο άτομα από το πουθενά εκτοξεύοντας απειλές για τη σωματική του ακαιρεότητα και προσβολές για την προσωπικότητα του?


Βρε Θεοφανία,να γινόταν αυτό σε κάποιο άτομο που δεν δίνει δικαιώματα και μπαίνει εδώ μόνο για να συζητήσει τα προβλήματά του να το καταλάβω.Αλλά ο manthes από την αρχή προσπαθεί να προκαλέσει.Ετσι την βρίσκει από ότι φαίνεται.Και το έχει παραδεχτεί ότι το διασκεδάζει και εκτονώνεται.Οπότε δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ ότι αυτό που έγινε είχε αρνητικές επιπτώσεις στον ψυχισμό του.

Το ένα άτομο είναι ο ραψωδός,το δεύτερο ποιο ήταν?Δεν θυμάμαι να τον απείλησε δεύτερο άτομο,γι\'αυτό ρωτάω.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΝΤΑΛΙΑ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΧΑΡΗ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ; ΚΑΝΕ ΑΥΤΟΚΡΙΤΙΚΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΨΕΜΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ. 
ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΙΕΜΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ SUSPERIA ΚΑΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΤΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ.
ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΛΙΓΑ. ΤΟ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΛΟΓΟΥΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΣΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΑΣ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ. ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΗ ΣΑΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Απο κει και πέρα όμως, μπήκε κανείς στη διαδικασία να δει σε τι δοκιμασία μπήκε ο ψυχισμός αυτού του ανθρώπου όταν του την έπεσαν χωρίς λόγο και αίτία δυο άτομα από το πουθενά εκτοξεύοντας απειλές για τη σωματική του ακαιρεότητα και προσβολές για την προσωπικότητα του?
> 
> 
> ...



Εγώ δεν προυπήρχα στο φόρουμ για να ξέρω αν ο MANTHES έχει γενικά μια τέτοια τάση. Είπα την άποψη μου σε κάτι που έζησα απ την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος, Το δεύτερο άτομο δεν ήταν στο συγκεκριμένο τόπικ, αλλά σε άλλο.
Δεν θέλω να ξεκινήσουμε καινούργια κουβέντα και να οξυνθούν πάλι τα πνευματα, οπότε άστο.

MANTHES: τι μ@@α ήταν τώρα αυτή?

----------


## Dalia

Ok Θεοφανία.Δεν είχα πρόθεση να αρχίσουμε καινούρια θέματα.

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΤΟ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΛΟΓΟΥΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΣΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΑΣ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ. ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΗ ΣΑΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ


Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.Εχουν ιδιαίτερη βαρύτητα για μένα από έναν τέτοιον άνθρωπο όπως εσύ...

----------


## krino

θα πω κατι,
οτι 2-3 ατομα αρχιζουν και σαλαμοποιουν διαφορα θρεντς στο φορουμ κατι που αρχιζει και γινεται ενοχλητικο.
Μπορει οποιος θελει να ανοιξει ενα τοπικ και εκει να γραφει την γκρινια του.
Αλλα το να βλεπω συνεχως το ιδιο στορυ σε θρεντς που μπαινω για να διαβασω κατι και να βρισκω κατι αλλο,
οκ με ενοχλει.

Μανθες,
και το υπολοιπο παρεακι,
ακουει κανεις???
Δεν θα σας πεσει η πιεση αν δειξετε λιγο σεβασμο προς τους χρηστες που μπαινουν να διαβασουν 
κατι περι διπολικης διαταραχης και αντι αυτου πεφτουν στην γκρινια σας....

ε?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ SUSPERIA. ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΟ. ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΜΕΣΑ.

ΤΟ SITE TO ΕΒΑΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΠΟΣΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ. ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΞΕ. ΓΙΑ ΗΘΟΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ. ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΚΟΣΜΟΣ. ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ Ο ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΣ ΤΟΥ. ΠΟΛΛΑ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Krino....
Επειδή απ\' ότι έχω καταλάβει έχεις συνηθίσει να πετάς κάτι αόριστο και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος...

\"Υπόλοιπο παρεάκι\"...εννοείς εμένα?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΡΙΝΙΩ ΕΣΥ ΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ; ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ; Ή ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΕΙΣ;

ΟΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΡΕΑΚΙ.

ΝΤΑΛΙΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΥΠΗΣΗ. ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ. ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ ΣΟΥ. ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Krino....
> Επειδή απ\' ότι έχω καταλάβει έχεις συνηθίσει να πετάς κάτι αόριστο και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος...
> 
> \"Υπόλοιπο παρεάκι\"...εννοείς εμένα?



αν νομιζεις οτι σε παιρνει ο χαρος....
συμμετεχεις σε κατι τετοιο οπως το ονομαζω?
προτιμω απο τα λογοπαιγνια,
μια απαντηση οπως \"ναι\" / \"οχι\"

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΚΡΙΝΙΩ ΕΣΥ ΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ; ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ; Ή ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΕΙΣ;
> 
> ΟΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΡΕΑΚΙ.
> 
> ΝΤΑΛΙΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΥΠΗΣΗ. ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ. ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ ΣΟΥ. ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ



εγω ενα θα σου πω,
οτι αμα αποφασισεις να τσακωθεις μαζι μου,
θα ευχοσουν να αρχιζες το κεντημα.


Και νομιζω οτι θα πρεπει να δηλωσω οτι ψυχολογικα ειμαι υγιης και οτι δεν παιρνω κανενος ειδους φαρμακα πλην ενος ντεπον που ειχα παρει περυσι.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μάλλον πρέπει να απαντήσεις εσύ αν εννοείς εμένα και τότε με χαρά να τοποθετηθώ.
Αλλιώς, δεν βλέπω να συντρέχει κανένας λόγος.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΔΕΡΦΗ, ΕΞΑΛΛΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΕΡΑΣΠΙΖΟΜΑΙ, ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΩ ΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΗΜΑ

ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ SUSPERIA ΠΟΙΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΜΕ ΥΠΕΡΑΣΠΙΣΤΗΚΑΝ; ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΣ ΠΑΡΕΑΚΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ. ΑΛΛΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΤΡΑΣ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΥΠΟΝΝΟΟΥΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΛΜΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΙΣΙΑ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Μάλλον πρέπει να απαντήσεις εσύ αν εννοείς εμένα και τότε με χαρά να τοποθετηθώ.
> Αλλιώς, δεν βλέπω να συντρέχει κανένας λόγος.



με το παρον σχολιο σου καταλαβα οτι δεν εισαι μεσα σε αυτο.
Ολα καλα - ολα ανθηρα.

 :Cool: 


ΥΓ, φροντιζω οτι εχω να πω, να εχει ειπωθει ηδη χωρις προσθετες εξηγησεις. Ειμαι σαφεστατος πλην εκεινων που δεν θελουν να καταλαβουν.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΔΕΡΦΗ, ΕΞΑΛΛΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΕΡΑΣΠΙΖΟΜΑΙ, ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΩ ΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΗΜΑ
> 
> ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ SUSPERIA ΠΟΙΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΜΕ ΥΠΕΡΑΣΠΙΣΤΗΚΑΝ; ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΣ ΠΑΡΕΑΚΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ. ΑΛΛΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΤΡΑΣ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΥΠΟΝΝΟΟΥΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΛΜΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΙΣΙΑ



Νομιζω οτι αρκετα προσθεσα στο μπαχαλο με 2-3 ποστ.
Ηθελα να πω την αποψη μου και οχι να λογομαχησω.

Τα υπολοιπα περι ανδροσυνης, μου ειναι αδιαφορα.
χρησιμοποιησετα για την λαικη που εχουν περαση.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ. ΜΟΝΟ Η ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ Ο SUSPERIA ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ. ΑΠΟ ΥΠΟΥΛΕΣ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΕΣ ΤΑ ΠΑΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> Πάει καιρός. 38 μέρες κατάθλιψης είναι ο λόγος που γράφω.



πως παει το τελευταιο καιρο?

----------


## raphsssodos

δεν ξέρεις;  :Cool: πάντως χαίρομαι που κάποιος ασχολήθηκε με την υγεία μου! :Big Grin:

----------


## psychangel

... το παλεύεις τουλάχιστον ;

----------


## raphsssodos

είμαι σχεδόν νορμοθυμικός. εσύ καλά;

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> δεν ξέρεις; πάντως χαίρομαι που κάποιος ασχολήθηκε με την υγεία μου!


Εχμμ, πάντως έκανες ΚΑΙ εσύ ότι περνούσε από το χέρι σου για να ασχολθεί κάποιος με ότι άλλο ....

----------


## raphsssodos

yeah. so what? hakuna matata.

----------


## justme

\"Yeah......\"
Το κάθε ταξίδι ξεκινάει με ένα βήμα. Χαίρομαι που το κάνεις.

----------


## psychangel

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> είμαι σχεδόν νορμοθυμικός. εσύ καλά;


... μμμ προσπαθώ , αλλά με ζόρια !

----------


## raphsssodos

να είστε όλοι καλά και να προσέχετε τον εαυτό σας.

----------

